# Old Molineaux embossed gallon jug



## jaimo (Mar 28, 2012)

I found this Old Molineaux embossed wine jug. There don't seem to be any markings in the glass at all. The only other items I could find concerning Old Molineaux was some signage sold at auction.


----------



## jaimo (Mar 28, 2012)

2


----------



## jaimo (Mar 28, 2012)

3


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 28, 2012)

I find shards of these all the time. I love the double handle loop[8D]


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 30, 2012)

hi thes jugs are tipacal,of ones,found in the the 1920s and mid 1930s,most were put out from big vinyareds out in california.all machen made,not real collectable.


----------

